# Gironi Europa League 2014//2015



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2014)

Di seguito sono riportati tutti i gironi estratti il 29 agosto a Montecarlo , la finale sarà a / il / Giugno.

Girone A:

Villarreal
B. Moenchengladbach
Zurigo
Apollon Limassol

Girone B:

Copenaghen
Club Brugge
*Torino*
Helsinki

Girone C:

Tottenham
Besiktas
Partizan Belgrado
Asteras Tripolis

Girone D:

Salisburgo
Celtic
Dinamo Zagabria
Astra

Girone E: 

PSV Eindhoven
Panathinaikos
Estoril
Dinamo Mosca

Girone F:

*Inter*
Dnipro
Saint-Etienne
Qarabag

Girone G:

Siviglia
Standard Liegi
Feyenoord
Rijeka

Girone H:

Lille
Wolfsburg
Everton
Krasnodar

Girone I: 

*Napoli*
Sparta Praga
Young Boys
Slovan Bratislava

Girone J:

Dynamo Kiev
Steaua Bucarest
Rio Ave
Aalborg

Girone K:

*Fiorentina*
Paok
Guingamp
Dinamo Minsk


Girone L:

Metalist
Trabzonspor
Legia Varsavia
Lokeren​


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2014)

Lol ha segnato Constant


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2014)

Comunque capisco la voglia di fare una competizione allargata, a tante squadre, però oggettivamente il livello medio in questi turni è bassissimo. Prima degli ottavi, a volte in qualche sedicesimo, è rarissimo vedere partite di livello.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Lol ha segnato Constant



Questo si aggiunge all'esordio di Raggi in Champions, la doppietta di Tevez e la probabile neve che verrà la prossima estate 
Sono eventi!


----------

